
Microsoft Surface Team Dances Around Resolution vs. iPad - Cbasedlifeform
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012/10/16/microsoft-surface-team-dances-around-questions-about-screen-resolution-vs-ipad-in-reddit-ama/
======
Cbasedlifeform
Did "Stevie" actually type in his response during the AMA or just cut-and-
paste it in from prepared material?

